# [Verkaufe] Tales of Monkey Island Lithographie signiert



## AshMcCool (17. April 2014)

Das ganze gabs damals im Telltaleshop für kurze Zeit. Das ganze hat seit dem Eintreffen die Versandrolle genau zweimal verlassen, ein mal als es ankam einmal vorher um nochmal zu checken ob es wirklich signiert war ^^. Ich weiß leider nicht genau was es wirklich wert ist, aber auf jeden Fall das man es nirgendwo mehr kaufen kann. Ein Hardcore Monkey Island-Fan wäre vielleicht bereit einen angemessenen Preis zu zahlen? Um die 120€ würd ich mich als VHB orientieren? Hör mir aber jedes Angebot an - die Nachfrage bestimmt ja nunmal den Preis.

Am besten mich per Email kontaktieren sebastian.mengay@gmail.com !


----------



## Worrel (17. April 2014)

Interessant für potentielle Käufer wäre da noch das Motiv. Ist das das hier?


----------



## AshMcCool (17. April 2014)

Ganz genau das ist es, vielen Dank!


----------

